# Simple Shad



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

After tying some of the double bunnies yesterday... I wanted to make a simple shad pattern also... any suggestions for improvement (other than epoxy for a head)


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

It looks good but I would use better holo dome eyes a bit smaller though. I am getting mine really cheap from Bog's Bait. They are on Ebay. I have been really happy and not being ripped off when buy them 20 pieces at a time in some stores.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

thanks for the constructive criticism... it helps me narrow down a pattern to a "T"... but after I got it done and was looking at the pictures and the fly itself... I then realized I should have used smaller eyes since you cant even see the antron yard used for red in the gills...thanks


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey Flyfish Dog... you have any suggestions on small baitfish patterns for whitebass or smallmouth? Ive been searching the web for patterns but Im mainly finding streamers and crawfish patterns... looking for something more of a minnow type profile (other than the gummy minnows... I hate to make them, always have trouble with the material) or shad profile... the WB here at CJ are ravenous feeders on small baitfish

Thanks


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Well!





























These have been killers on the Ohio River and all of its tribs from Indiana, Ohio to Ky! enjoy if you need some specifics on tying it let me know!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

FHK check your pm's!


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

steelheader007... sent you a pm i also have a newer map that has been updated to include designated areas open to public... but also, the bottom and top pics, what is the body material... the middle pattern reminds me of an alewife...

I bet they ARE killers on the ohio for the hybrids, whites and stripers... i may have to try them


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Try some EP Clousers, small EP style minnow bait pattern in Fire tiger, silver/white, black/white and chart/white. Make them about 2inches. Can put coneheads on also to make them drop and hop. I got a saltwater pattern similar to a surf candy that is deadly also for bass. I have a picture of them below. 








Here is a huge 6" Coyote fly








Classic streamers work wonderful also which is really fun to cast.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

make some clousers in olive/white. maybe some mini decievers in all white or something. white bass with love those!!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Deer Hair all of the body minus the schlapen and the braid!


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

my take on EP mini clousers... put some color in them to match the rainbow darters in the creek and the chubs


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

you where asking about a simple WB and smallie pattern
size 2-8hook,
bead
one strip white zonker
sparkle braid, chanielle(sp?) ect.
tie the zonker in the back, under that wrap a body, pull zonker over body and bead, tie off, killer pattern for everything, add that and a black bunny leach and you have my two go to's for local warm water
tom I you know the pattern, got a picture?

FHK
you shad looks great, I personaly like the synthetic materials when tying really big streamers for say hybrids, but thats just me. the only thing I would change is make that yellow body pink, predators love pink!(or maybe I do, but for now I explain all the pink flies in my box by saying there effective)


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

riverKing said:


> your shad looks great, I personaly like the synthetic materials when tying really big streamers for say hybrids, but thats just me. the only thing I would change is make that yellow body pink, predators love pink!(or maybe I do, but for now I explain all the pink flies in my box by saying there effective)


I like to use polar fiber, EP fiber, and sculpin wool for my "bodied" streamers and baitfish patterns.. it looks like it has a natural feel to it... a trick I also like to use it once you finish off the fly... or before you add wing casings (like the mallard flanks on my shad) I like to take the fly out of the vise and bush it roughly with an old tooth brush... it blends the materials together and "fluffs" the fiber material


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Looks like you are on your way to catch fish!I like it!I got some mini clousers and EP under an Inch that I use once in awhile.


----------



## Huron River Dan (Oct 19, 2007)

Pearl Shiners, smallies here love them...

Dan


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Yes I think I'll post after dinner! RK hows the adult steelhead fishing going!


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

got a 27in hen sunday on the 4wt fishing for trout, there were adults everywhere but they had more important things on thier minds for the most part, that one fish took a prince under a dry fly
but for the most part I'm getting owned

hey FHK I would suggest bringing that brush with you when you use them, they get pretty tanged up, the only downside I guess, I have one that got slimed by a channel and I put it in the box before untangling it, now its hard as a rock and all mangled

dan do you have a pic of one of these pearl shiners? they sound worthy of tying up


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

Looks pretty sweet to me!!!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Better late than never sorry!


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

Looks great, what size hook did you use??


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

#4-#2...................


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Is that fly finished? It looking kind of goofy and unfinished. I would suggest cleaning the head area some to make it look better.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

this pattern is soo effective it gets torn up too fast to bother making them look pretty 
you could if you wanted but this is(in my box) a 2min tie and somthing that I'll throw anywhere, if you plan on losing them dont take much time tying them


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

You got that right!!!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

I only fish goofy flies .. lol...


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

If you take the time to do things right then you wont lose them. Most I know take pride in their fly tying skills!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

I'll continue doing it pride-less thanks! In this sport everyone is entitled to their opinion.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

sometimes I think I am more picky than the fish are. haha


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

if fish were as picky as fisherman I think the large majority of us tyers would be well...totally screwed
thankfully they have a brain the size of a pea so I've got them by a little bit, if only just


----------

